
How not to quit your career when Git opens a vi editor - douche
https://saraford.net/2017/03/13/how-not-to-quit-your-career-when-git-opens-a-vi-editor-072/
======
basename
Or, configure git to use a different editor, and do things properly.

    
    
        git config --global core.editor [your choice]

